# Pub stop over near dover (up to 1 hr away)



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have spent almost an hour trying to search on here for the posts i know exist, am n ow losing the will to live.
We set off for Callais on Thursday, need to be at the port around 11 am. will travel down on the Wednesday and fancy a nice pub meal and stop over en route. Usually stay on Marine parade and travel early morning, but would like to try something different.  
Well really i boobed whilst checking prices and forgot to choose a suitable time  :roll: 
Thanks in advance

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there's always the P&R at Canterbury? Pub (chain of some sort?) at the entrance.

https://www.canterbury.gov.uk/parking-travel-roads/parking/park-and-ride/motorhomes-and-park-ride/


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Pub at Canterbury P & R is
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/theoldgateinnbridgecanterbury/

Hope this helps. We have used it a few times and it is fine. We also use the Best Western on Waterloo Crescent, Dover. If you leave when charges start and turn up at the port earlier you might get on an earlier ferry. :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a copy of a post I made earlier.

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zV-KbALFzBDE.ksFuH_Bv_vUY


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Our campsite database shows the Black Horse PH as a stopover only 12 miles from Dover.

Details here (including change of ownership in July 2012):
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4899

The last review on that date says the access roads are very narrow and advised that the best approach was from J11 of the M20, NOT J10.

I've not used this rural pub yet (preferring BognorMike's suggestion of the good cheap pub adjacent Canterbury P&R) but the Black Horse's car park looks huge on Streeetview.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The narrow lanes concerned me so i'm going to stay at The Drum Inn.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, had looked at Canterbury P&R good to know there is a pub outside  
Will discuss with John, might be cheaper using campsite and eating own food though :lol: 

sue


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I understand the Black Horse has started to charge £10 to park overnight, latest reviews of the pub food aren't that good


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're heading for the Black Horse caravan club site Friday, it wasn't cheap at £22 especially as we are leaving at silly o'clock for the tunnel Saturday morning but I'm making a curry in advance for our tea when we arrive there, we can get an early night and a good hot shower in the morning without having to fill our water tanks so it works for me


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> Thanks all, had looked at Canterbury P&R good to know there is a pub outside
> Will discuss with John, might be cheaper using campsite and eating own food though :lol:
> 
> sue


Sue, if, on the morning you want to eat at the Bridge pub at Canterbury P&R ,you check on Vintage Inns website you can download a vouchers for a discount off your meal. You can only do it on the day you want to eat at a Vintage Inn however.

G

Edit. Its called the Weather Pourcast (!) and today gets you 10% off food and drink.


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

We used the Drum Inn near the tunnel six weeks ago. Nice stop, good facilities, 15 quid. Very relaxing start to our trip and would definately use it again.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sue , Check out the Plough and Harrow at Tilmanstone near Dover. I havn't eaten there, but I do get notifications on Facebook as it's local to me - I noticed that recently they had a great review on Tripadvisor from a Motorhomer who parked in their carpark FOC overnight. It's entitled 'Pie Envy'- 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...iews-Plough_and_Harrow-Deal_Kent_England.html


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

And I forgot to add it's about 15 mins max to the port


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

cypsygal said:


> Sue , Check out the Plough and Harrow at Tilmanstone near Dover. I havn't eaten there, but I do get notifications on Facebook as it's local to me - I noticed that recently they had a great review on Tripadvisor from a Motorhomer who parked in their carpark FOC overnight. It's entitled 'Pie Envy'-
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...iews-Plough_and_Harrow-Deal_Kent_England.html


Just read this out to john, and the review, will give them a ring to check it is ok for next week. Roll on the end of the school holidays.
Thank you all for the ideas.

sue


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

The other thing to do, use the good pub guide to find a couple of nice pubs that suit your dietary & watering needs, check google maps to vet the car park. Then give them a call and I have been surprised how many are open to the idea.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

bigtree said:


> The narrow lanes concerned me so i'm going to stay at The Drum Inn.


We've stayed here and it is quite adequate for purpose. 
When we last visited (2yrs ago) they were doing some work on the toilets and it was busy (August) but only minutes from tunnel and not far for ferry.

Only caution is a fairly short but sharp incline on the little access road to the camping field area from the car park. We have decent ground clearance so were ok but friends with a caravan struggled not to bottom out. If you are low to ground, take it very steady!


----------



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

That was me with the 'pie envy' ,definitely recommend staying here, very easy access, though the car park slopes a bit ,so you need to pick your spot,the staff were very friendly and the beer was great too!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> The other thing to do, use the good pub guide to find a couple of nice pubs that suit your dietary & watering needs, check google maps to vet the car park. Then give them a call and I have been surprised how many are open to the idea.


we've done that a number of times - as you say, many are very open to the idea if you tell them that you'll also eat and drink in the pub the evening that you're staying.

saying that, we once ended up in a pub car park with the landlord's agreement but they had gone away for the weekend, leaving it in the staff's hands. and the staff just wanted to party so it was bloody noisy - and what made us move in the end was a big fight in the car park (between 2 brothers at that) who were ripping bits out of each other. we could just see it getting worse.

we moved from there to another pub and the landlord was happy to accept us with no notice.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Parked up at The Drum Inn,got up the ramp no problem.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

bigtree said:


> Here is a copy of a post I made earlier.
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zV-KbALFzBDE.ksFuH_Bv_vUY


Thanks for that,great info.
Jo


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*pub stop*

the royal oak capel-le -ferne 5 mins from the port good beer and food think it was a fiver a night no hook up now 01303 244787


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Bit late, but was searching for the pub we stayed at for friends heading that way today. Plough and Harrow was very friendly and one meal would have been enough for two.

Sue


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We used the Plough and Harrow at Tilmanstone near Dover and found it fine. It was run by a mother and daughter and the food was good value and no cost to stay over night.
Plough & Harrow
Dover Rd, 
Tilmanstone, 
Deal CT14 0HX, UK

51.211759, 1.299257


----------

